# Putnam Class V Xdr Receiver Hitch



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

Alot of you gave me alot of great advice not too long ago as I was resetting my Equalizer hitch. Thanks for that. One of the problems I had was that I couldn't get enough weight distributed to the front. Even though I haven't gotten it just right yet, it towed much better this past weekend on our trip to Quintana Beach.

Someone mentioned last time that Chevy hitches will flex making it difficult to transfer the weight onto the frame. Well, I noticed by eyeballing it that there was considerable flexing of the hitch. The factory hitch is a tubular hitch. I'm now looking to replace it.

I found a Putnam Class V XDR RECEIVER HITCH on hitchesonline.com for $190 shipped to me. Is the hitch I should look for? Is this a good price?

Thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought the Putman XDR and it is a much better hitch than the factory one. Just look at the failure problems on rv.net with the factory hitch that was enough for me to switch.

John


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

to keep me from doing the research, is there any issues like this with the ford superduty factory hitches?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

rnameless said:


> Alot of you gave me alot of great advice not too long ago as I was resetting my Equalizer hitch. Thanks for that. One of the problems I had was that I couldn't get enough weight distributed to the front. Even though I haven't gotten it just right yet, it towed much better this past weekend on our trip to Quintana Beach.
> 
> Someone mentioned last time that Chevy hitches will flex making it difficult to transfer the weight onto the frame. Well, I noticed by eyeballing it that there was considerable flexing of the hitch. The factory hitch is a tubular hitch. I'm now looking to replace it.
> 
> ...


You are a smart man to change out the receiver.
The Putnam class V is the one I went with.
www.etrailerpart.com has it for $128.95 with 20 dollar shipping to Kentucky.
I would think shipping should be alot less for you since they're in Dallas.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just curious... Is this the receiver tube/frame we are talking about? Or an actual GM hitch (stinger) that goes into the tube?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Just curious... Is this the receiver tube/frame we are talking about? Or an actual GM hitch (stinger) that goes into the tube?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


It's the actual GM receiver. not the stinger at all.
The GM receiver uses a round tube between the frame rails of the truck and has a tendancy to want to bend upward when you crank up the WD bars.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Just curious... Is this the receiver tube/frame we are talking about? Or an actual GM hitch (stinger) that goes into the tube?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


It's the actual GM receiver. not the stinger at all.
The GM receiver uses a round tube between the frame rails of the truck and has a tendancy to want to bend upward when you crank up the WD bars.
[/quote]

Thanks Jim








And this hitch is rated as a Class IV?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced my GM receiver a couple of months ago. I still do not get the weight forward but it does seem to tow better without the flexing. I have heard you really cannot get all the weight forward that Equalizer calls for on a GM. I belive this to be true because I have had two Burbs and could not get the weight to move as instructed. After I put on the Putnam reciever and made some adjustments the trailer tows alot smoother and feels more secure.

I recommend the Putnam Reciever.

KB


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> I still do not get the weight forward but it does seem to tow better without the flexing. I have heard you really cannot get all the weight forward that Equalizer calls for on a GM.


Anybody know why this is the case?

katrina, thanks for the link.........


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

TexasHunts said:


> I still do not get the weight forward but it does seem to tow better without the flexing. I have heard you really cannot get all the weight forward that Equalizer calls for on a GM.


Anybody know why this is the case?

katrina, thanks for the link.........
[/quote]

I have no issues at all with moving weight forward with a Putnam XDR receiver and Equalizer hitch.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Katrina said:


> I still do not get the weight forward but it does seem to tow better without the flexing. I have heard you really cannot get all the weight forward that Equalizer calls for on a GM.


Anybody know why this is the case?

katrina, thanks for the link.........
[/quote]

I have no issues at all with moving weight forward with a Putnam XDR receiver and Equalizer hitch.
[/quote]

I am thinking it is the suspension on the Burbs. The front suspension may not allow the weght to go forward. I have tried all the adjustments possible and the weight will not transfer. But I can feel the rear tires being lifted up while towing. Which made for a very rough and uncomfortable ride. I backed down on my adjustments and now it rides great. But the weight is not moved forward. That is what leads me to my conclusion it must be something with the Burbs.

At this point I am happy with my setup and it tows really good so I am done.

Maybe some engineer can tells us why this happens.

Great Outbacking,
KB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is what some of the GM receivers have done under load:










I have heard that GM reinforced their receiver in the 2005 model year. However 2000-2004 Burbs and 1999-2004 trucks have the weaker version.

I'm not saying that they are bad, just that some have failed and it's a weaker design than the older style they replaced.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Still more details.


----------

